# What"s going on at Maryland ?



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone know whats going on at Maryland ?

john


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Very good amt and open. 37 back amt and open has around 20 to run tomorrow. Big time triple and very few doing it.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Partial Q results:

1) Wayne Curtis/??
2) #26 - Paradise Alley's Ten Point Buck, QAA - O/Jason Thomas H/Patty Jordan ------ *New QAA!!!!!! * Yeah!!
3)
4) #23 - Cedar Swamps One Percenter, QAA - O/John Fallon H/Patty Jordan
RJ ??

~~~~~~~~~
A big Congrats to you Jason and Patty on Buck's QAA. So happy for you!

Congrats to Wayne Curtis & John/Patty and those who placed and finished.


~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Open call backs to water marks
1, 13, 19, 23, 26, 27, 30, 38, 40 45, 55, 61, 64,

13 dogs


----------



## Andy MPM (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations Patty, John and Jason!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

A big woohoo to training partner Justin Aimone and his 2nd place in the Am!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open Placements
1st Earl Rick Roberts
2nd Pedro Mark Mosher
3rd Chance Bruce Hall
4th Colby Wayne Curtis

not sure about jams


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Bruce and Chance and Wayne, Rick and Colby!


----------



## JBT (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations John!

Congratulations and Thank you very much Patty Jordan 
and your training group. 
Great Job with "Baby Buck" ! QAA at 32 mos!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

JBT said:


> Congratulations John!
> 
> Congratulations and Thank you very much Patty Jordan
> and your training group.
> Great Job with "Baby Buck" ! QAA at 32 mos!


Yep, and Patty just keeps showing up at the water marks without a lot of hoopla. Heck , she got a First, Second Third ,Fourth and I think a JAM just on my "Sonny" when I could not get off of work to run him...............Thanks Patty

We'll soon have to drop the "Baby" part when talking about Bucks ;-), Way to hang in there Jason ... Congratulations

john


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Justin on your AM 2nd... way to go!


Barb


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr. John Thomas won the Amateur with our dog Cane........WOOHOOOOO! New AFC and qualified for 2011 National Am. John's dog Chevy got the RJ also. Great weekend John and evidently good choice on going to Maryland this weekend.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Justin !!!!!!!! 

It's all about the cotton candy. Not training partners. Man did you work had for this


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

Tex (Justin) congrats on your 2nd place in the Amateur. It was only 3 short years ago I remember you asking me if these dogs were ready to run a Junior Hunt Test! I think you arrived!! give'em hell I'm sure this is only the beginning


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats Justin, that is awesome...........


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

JBT said:


> Congratulations John!
> 
> Congratulations and Thank you very much Patty Jordan
> and your training group.
> Great Job with "Baby Buck" ! QAA at 32 mos!


Congradulations from afar!!! We have a sister (repeat breeding) to Buck, I have been watching Buck's progress and thrilled to see the results!


----------

